# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Class based off personality

## Stormtrooper666

Hey

So my group is starting a new campaign. There's 9 of us including our Dm. The Dm came up with an idea of having our classes be based off our personalities. So we each wrote some things about the other players and the most common traits were picked.

These came up the most for me

- jock/nerd(nerdy about horror,goth,metal and fantasy stuff)

- impatient/irritable 

- protective 

- competitive 

- Decisive 

- doer(I like to get things done)

- rebellious 

- smart 

Based off this what class would fit this?

----------


## Mastikator

Sounds like you like action, to get things done, to plan and do it in a clever way.
Eldritch knight, bladesinger, battle master, battle smith, armorer will let you do that. They all have protective, action oriented qualities that mix brawn and brain.

----------


## animorte

> Based off this what class would fit this?


This is a pretty neat idea that I might look into trying with my group.

My first thought was Paladin, which is a good combination of being decisive and protective, perhaps Redemption, Vengeance, or Oathbreaker to account for irritable. Not really much nerd in there though.  :Small Tongue: 

I quite like the idea of Armorer Artificer or Psi-Warrior for this more than anything else. Theyre both more directly to the point while still maintaining various displays of intelligence and protection.

----------


## JellyPooga

Rogue might fit those traits well. It's a very proactive Class that takes a lot of player input/creativity to do well, as opposed to the "button pushing" of spellcasters or feature-heavy classes like, for example, Battlemaster Fighter. This fits the smart and "doer" aspects you describe. It's also very competent in solo actions and decisions, over a variety of pillars of play, which favours those rebellious, impatient and decisive aspects, allowing you to act without party support when required (which isn't to say they don't benefit to and from team play at all; Rogues are great team players as well). By actively putting themselves in harms way they can also be protective (and built right are more than capable of weathering the attrition that comes with doing so; Rogues are *tough* in 5e).

In a big group, Rogue has enough moving parts to feel unique even with another Rogue in the group as well. Even the Rogue base Class has a breadth of variety/play styles baked in to its chassis that some other classes might envy, let alone once you start adding subclass. Just consider the difference between a Dex-focused trap-finder/arcanist against a burly armoured grappler.

----------


## Gignere

Take the DandD personality test and it will give you class suggestions, based on your personality.

Google DandD personality test.

----------


## Nidgit

This reads to me like a Barbarian with decent Int and an unusual background like Noble or Scholar or something.

A decisive, impatient, competitive jock that likes to take a direct and active approach? Barbarian. Protective? Maybe an Ancestral Barbarian. The geek/smart aspect is easily covered by background and a few surprising skills.

----------


## animorte

> A decisive, impatient, competitive jock that likes to take a direct and active approach? Barbarian. Protective? Maybe an Ancestral Barbarian. The geek/smart aspect is easily covered by background and a few surprising skills.


I seriously considered recommending this as well, though Im not confident enough that others would accept background and skill selection as making up the rest. What does that say about my personality?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Unoriginal

> Hey
> 
> So my group is starting a new campaign. There's 9 of us including our Dm. The Dm came up with an idea of having our classes be based off our personalities. So we each wrote some things about the other players and the most common traits were picked.
> 
> These came up the most for me
> 
> - jock/nerd(nerdy about horror,metal and fantasy stuff)
> 
> - impatient/irritable 
> ...


I would go for Abjuration Wizard. Possibly a Dwarf one.

If Backgrounds are included I would go for Folk Hero or Athlete.

----------

